# Latest seasonal outlook from the Climate Prediction Center



## Spectrumweather (Sep 13, 2011)

Latest seasonal forecast from the Climate Prediction Center. Looks like the Ohio Valley and central Great Lakes region has the better chances of increased precipitation this winter.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/produc...ason/13_seasonal_outlooks/color/churchill.php

Robert Holmes
Meteorologist


----------



## Spectrumweather (Sep 13, 2011)

And today from Accuweather:

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/55890/accuweathercom-winter-20112012.asp


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

That makes me smile...now lets hope it comes true!


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Bring It!!


----------



## Midwest Pond (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm just glad that they can predict a whole winter, because they sure as hell can't get tomorrow correct


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Midwest Pond;1318201 said:


> I'm just glad that they can predict a whole winter, because they sure as hell can't get tomorrow correct


:
:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I really hope they are right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Look at Accu's map. WTH?!?! Of course the midwest is cold and snowy. Of course OK -> TN is more ice than snow. Of course FL is mild. 

If FL was listed as cold and snowy and the midwest was listed as mild, THEN we'd have something to write home about.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

If they get tomorrow weather right then i will start trusting it. Being in the construction business i look at the weather on monday morning and the 5 day outlook to plan our week. Half the time midway through the week ihave to readjust so whatever they want to say ;-)

I will say that i put more trust in the almanacs then weather man looking out that far.


----------



## chevyman1010 (Dec 9, 2009)

The weather men and women have the only job that they can be wrong every day and still keep their jobs just saying.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

chevyman1010;1318554 said:


> The weather men and women have the only job that they can be wrong every day and still keep their jobs just saying.


so can politicians.....


----------



## Spectrumweather (Sep 13, 2011)

s. donato;1318509 said:


> If they get tomorrow weather right then i will start trusting it. Being in the construction business i look at the weather on monday morning and the 5 day outlook to plan our week. Half the time midway through the week ihave to readjust so whatever they want to say ;-)
> 
> I will say that i put more trust in the almanacs then weather man looking out that far.


Very true. I was talking with another meteorologist buddy in Wisconsin and that is exactly what we were saying. If you created a map of typical winter conditions, it's look just like that one!

It's just not very useful information. If you read the text that went with it, there is a little more substance, but nothing earth-shattering.

Rob


----------



## Spectrumweather (Sep 13, 2011)

chevyman1010;1318554 said:


> The weather men and women have the only job that they can be wrong every day and still keep their jobs just saying.


Well, you can't be wrong EVERY day. Gotta get a few right here and there! 

Rob


----------



## chevyman1010 (Dec 9, 2009)

Spectrumweather;1319204 said:


> Well, you can't be wrong EVERY day. Gotta get a few right here and there!
> 
> Rob


That's true if you watch the 9am newsby then they know if it's going to snow rain or be sunny but the night before your guess is as good as theirs.


----------

